# smoked shrimp



## repo_4 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am new here and have been smoking meat for about a year now. I am going to do a few boston butts this weekend for a party and was wanting to do something a little extra while i pass the time. I was thinking about shrimp. I see by other post on here that it can be done, i am just curious as to what exactly it will end up like. I dont want to ruin good shrimp. If it is a good idea, where should i start? Shell the shrimp? Use any kind of marinade? Bacon wrapped shrimp with a bbq sauce is good on the grill but i didnt know if it would carry over for the smoker. Any feedback or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## eman (Feb 18, 2009)

try this,
 peel your shrimp and season w/ your favorite blend and add CBP.
 get a foil; pan that will fit on your smoker 
 Melt enough butter to cover the bottom of the pan about 1/8 " deep. add 2 tbsp of worchesterchire and 1 tsp of your fav. hot sauce. Lay the shrimp in the butter in single layer. Smoke the shrimp flipping the shrimp once during the smoke. when you remove from smoker ,Stir to coat shrimp w/ the butter mix.
       You'll like this one.


----------



## repo_4 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks for the recipe. I will try that in the smoker while my butts are working.


----------



## morkdach (Feb 18, 2009)

i kind of like this wrap em in pig candy and put you fav. rub on them i use cayene and garlic powder there great.


----------



## ndunkin (Mar 19, 2009)

I have been thinking about doing some shrimp myself.  This looks really good.  Might use the shrimp as an appetizer while the rest cooks.  How do you know when the shrimp are done?


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 19, 2009)

You need to keep a close eye on the shrimp. I check them often and pull the ones that are cooking faster.
I like to season mine with olive oil, sherry and garlic, then wrap in bacon.

They are tasty little buggers.


----------



## ndunkin (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Cowgirl.  How do you know when to pull them?  Is it just like grilling?  When they turn a darker pink?  I like the garlic idea.  Can't get enough garlic.


----------



## grothe (Mar 19, 2009)

Welcome to SMF repo...lookin forward ta seein what ya come up with on this one!


----------



## eman (Mar 21, 2009)

yes just like grilling, when they get that nice pink color test one . they may need another min or two.


----------



## eman (Mar 21, 2009)

Oh, I forgot one thing .If you do the shrimp in the pan ,MAKE SURE you have some good crusty french bread to soak up the butter with!


----------



## alblancher (Mar 22, 2009)

If your willing to sacrifice a bit of mess for extra flavor leave the shells and heads on.  Make sure you use a lot of butter, garlic, a healthy handful of green onions, maybe some parsley,  good hot sauce.  Lots of great flavor in the heads and shells.

Al


----------

